# BSNL Broadband Modem Change



## speedyguy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

I have a broadband dataone connection 512kbps unlimited (Rs. 750/mnth) for which i had taken type1 modem (wired) on purchase. Now i want to change it to wireless one but i dont know if they would do or not as its on purchase and not rent. Has anyone faced such scenario?

i tried calling their cust care but they are least bothered to help. Going to office would take me some time for some reasons.

Thanks.

Enjoy~!


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

As you had purchased, I they'll not take it back. If it was on rent, then they would have. (my experience with BSNL Gurgaon)


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 25, 2011)

Wired modem is yours... They wont take it back. Get a wifi router from market. Connect it with the modem for sharing internet over airwaves. 
Any gud model fitting your budget will do... It will give u capability to create home network and share files also apart from sharing internet connection over WIFI.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 25, 2011)

my BSNL modem which i purchased can both be used in wired or wi-fi mode
its a nokia siemens one
i got it for some 2200 bucks last year
hope this helps


----------



## din (Jan 25, 2011)

When it was purchased? I think it depends. My experience goes like this.

I purchased the wifi one, after the warranty period, it became faulty (lightning, so no hope for a repair), I went to the BSNL office and they had no wifi modems in stock, so they gave me the normal one. After a week, when I went there I saw the stock and asked them whether I can go for it, and they agreed. Returned the normal modem and got the wifi one again. May be it is because I used it for a week only?


----------



## vaithy (Jan 25, 2011)

BSNL rarely insist the warranty clause in such cases.because by exchanging the faulty modem  with new one they are not losing any thing.. because they simply forward this to their suppliers, the suppliers simply replaced this with new modem because repairing the modem going to more expensive.. some of the modem are repaired locally by BSNL people, but they come again in to circulation (remember the RBI soiled notes recirculation rocket), mainly with BSNL service connections (so customers always get new modem). One of my senior officer get service BB connection, but when I show him that the modem power reset button is faulty, he got furious and ask the exchange officer, then come the reply," Sir, that connection is free! don't complaint about modem..!!(but that modem get replacement with another junk, this time I kept my counsel within me with a poked face,'Oh how nice it is.. 
However in my case it is different..originaly I was allotted MT841 Type III modem (without wifi) even this modem was very good to me, worked for more than three years, I wanted a wifi modem. When My exchange officer suggest I should return the original modem as repair, than he is ready to give new wifi modem for payment of modem difference price.. As I don't agree with this short circuit method i pay the full price and kept tis MT841 , still occasionally testing it feel good.

vaithy


----------

